# Dosun R5 and R6 - beating the UA2 and UB2 to market?



## extremetito (Jun 13, 2008)

New on the Fenix-store site today are the Fenix E20 with adjustable focus, and the Dosun R5 and R6 with a selector ring to adjust output/modes.
Isn't it just a matter of time that one of the major Chinese players combines these features with a quad-die emitter? And prices it under $279?


----------



## woodrow (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

You are very possibly right. But I do not think surefire will have any problem with sales of their new lights, weather they are first to market or not.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

Those Dosun look like some serious quality and feature laden lights - definitely some competition aimed at the SF market it would seem. And about one third the price. Looks like one to add to the want list ...


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

Wow, the E20 is only $38. That's pretty inexpensive. I may just a few to keep in car, bug out bag, and give to friends/family.


----------



## 270winchester (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



extremetito said:


> New on the Fenix-store site today are the Fenix E20 with adjustable focus,






> Highly efficient *smooth reflector* with focus-adjustable head - throws beam over 100 meters



so it is a single level light with a reflector head that moves.

sounds like a Maglite Minimag LED with a better heatsinking method and a clickie tailcap.

anyone remember how the smooth, adjustable focus reflector worked out for the Minimag LED?:shrug:


----------



## fasuto (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



matrixshaman said:


> Those Dosun look like some serious quality and feature laden lights - definitely some competition aimed at the SF market it would seem. And about one third the price. Looks like one to add to the want list ...



Yes, dosun lights are quite promising. I like their waterproof to 30 rating (if true).


----------



## fasuto (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



fasuto said:


> I like their waterproof to 30 rating (if true).



Seems so: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUWKQHhcouA


----------



## Gado (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

I like how they tested the E20 with an Eneloop battery.


----------



## Wattnot (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

All three of the lights mentioned in the first post are Crees. The E20 says 109 lumens and the Dosun's don't mention lumens. Why would anyone think these are aimed at Surefire's P7 lights? I like Fenixes products a lot but Surefire has nothing to worry about with those.


----------



## dandruff (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

wow! damn might just need to get one of those to help me with my UA2 wait!

i personally cant wait to see a focusable multilevel p7 chinese light!!


----------



## Illum (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



fasuto said:


> Seems so: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUWKQHhcouA



IPX is a static test, conducted by immersion in water...but it doesn't equate completed to how well the light will perform or operate under 30 feet of actual submersion :thumbsup:


----------



## climberkid (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

i thought that was a pressurized chamber to simulate the depth...:duh2:


----------



## adamlau (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

The Dosun R6 looks like a winner. Might have to pick one of those puppies  .


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

I wouldn't say they are being "beat" to the market. 

Different designs and output as well as the form factor and build. Not to mention their target market.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

In order to steal a significant portion of Surefire's UB2 sales, I think they will have to offer a light with the SSC P7 and 18650 compatibility. As well as the selector ring and ability to use 2 x CR123.


----------



## dandruff (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



monkeyboy said:


> In order to steal a significant portion of Surefire's UB2 sales, I think they will have to offer a light with the SSC P7 and 18650 compatibility. As well as the selector ring and ability to use 2 x CR123.



the UB2 can take a 18650?


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



dandruff said:


> the UB2 can take a 18650?



We don't know yet. I have an 18650 battery, measuring clamps, and something to check the depth ready to go. So when my local store gets one, I will find out if the Uab2 can take a 18650 or if it has enough metal to bore it out. Keep your fingers crossed. I also talked to a flashlight modder if he would make clone body to accept 18650s. His _implied_ answer was yes if there was enough interest.

Just to state it now, if the bodies have to be made. I AM FIRST IN LINE!!!!


----------



## lyrrag (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

The Dosun Flashlight series seems to be a serious contender in the premium flashlight wars. The only question would be, will the company still be around to honor the warranty and how good is the service? I know 4sevens (The Fenix Store) service is excellent and would not bring in the light if it isn't of high quality so that part of the equation is solved in my mind. Just thinking in print.

The e20 is a must have to my collection so the waiting begins. 

lyrrag


----------



## 270winchester (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

it's interesting to see the enthusiasm the E20 is getting, considering the fact that it uses nothing more than a Maglite-type focus method, and maybe people haven't been long enough to remember the loathing that the Minimag LED got with its "focusable" beam.


----------



## Illum (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



climberkid said:


> i thought that was a pressurized chamber to simulate the depth...:duh2:



note "simulate"


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



dandruff said:


> the UB2 can take a 18650?



What I meant was that the UB2 almost certainly won't be able to take 18650, so offering 18650 compatibility might make some people chose this over a UB2.

If you look at SF's history:
The first U2's were able to take 18650. Later U2's had a plastic sheath to prevent 18650 from fitting but people managed to remove this so finally, they just made the tube internals narrower. The same is true of the E2L, early models could take 17670 but later models cannot. It seems as though SF really don't want people to use li-ion with their lights.
I do hope that an aftermarket 18650 tube is possible for the UB2.


----------



## adamlau (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

Or bore the light for 18mm cells.


----------



## DecimusQ (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



270winchester said:


> it's interesting to see the enthusiasm the E20 is getting, considering the fact that it uses nothing more than a Maglite-type focus method, and maybe people haven't been long enough to remember the loathing that the Minimag LED got with its "focusable" beam.


 
The problem with Mag is that you do get an ugly hole, the E20 may have the ugly doughtnut hole too.


----------



## Rob187 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

Maybe it is only a marketing problem but the Dosuns have no emitter bin details, no output figures and no runtime figures.

Otherwise they look quite good but there is no way I would buy one without some more information.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

I just don't see how you can compare any of the lights mentioned in the original post to either the UA2 or UB2. The surefire lights are just about the most sophisticated led flashlights ever made. The Dusun???well it just isn't.
Fenix's attempt at a focus able AA Led light looks promising but again a Surefire competitor? It is not.

Of course as time marches on more companies will add new features to their lights. focusing isn't actually new It has been around for a vary long time. 

Soon we will see these new Surefire flashlights on the market and Surefire will not have any problems selling them. 
Look don't get me wrong here I own several Fenix lights. They have improved quite a bit since they first became available. Nothing coming from Fenix that I have seen looks to wish to compete with Surefire's Ua2 and UB2 offerings.

Fenix by nature could (and likely will) bring a number of lights to market between now and the release of the Surefire lights. First I say great the more the better. Then I say so what? None of these lights are in the same category. This is not a negative statement against Fenix it is just a statement of the simple facts. If I am incorrect please show us a light which Fenix will be bringing to market in order to compete with the Ua2 and UB2 flashlights.
Yaesumofo


----------



## adamlau (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

Me still likes the Dosun, regardless  .


----------



## scott.cr (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



yaesumofo said:


> I just don't see how you can compare any of the lights mentioned in the original post to either the UA2 or UB2.



The comparison will be: Surefire spends the money to R&D (feasibility, durability testing, etc.) and manufacture the light. A Chinese manufacturer will purchase the Surefire to either directly copy it or glean ideas.

There's a reason why half the Chinese lights out there use Surefire-compatible lamp assemblies.


----------



## LightJaguar (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



scott.cr said:


> The comparison will be: Surefire spends the money to R&D (feasibility, durability testing, etc.) and manufacture the light. A Chinese manufacturer will purchase the Surefire to either directly copy it or glean ideas.
> 
> There's a reason why half the Chinese lights out there use Surefire-compatible lamp assemblies.


 
I think half is a pretty big exaggeration. Also as far as I know the UA2 and the UB2 are not out yet hence the tittle "beating the UA2 and UB2 to market".


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

I'm surprised you guys are so enthused about these Dosun lights, you're normally so grumpy about the SOS/flash mode, so I assumed you'd be really put off by multiple SOS and multiple flash modes..

I dig the styling, and a stock 3-cell model is nice, though I'll definitely want to see some beamshots from that collimated lens, and it'd be nice if they mentioned which LED is in there.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



StarHalo said:


> I'm surprised you guys are so enthused about these Dosun lights, you're normally so grumpy about the SOS/flash mode, so I assumed you'd be really put off by multiple SOS and multiple flash modes..
> 
> I dig the styling, and a stock 3-cell model is nice, though I'll definitely want to see some beamshots from that collimated lens, and it'd be nice if they mentioned which LED is in there.



I don't particularly like SOS/flash modes, but I'm really interested in this light, because it is my understanding that these lights have a U2 style selector ring, giving me the ability to just *not* select below the constant lighting levels. Hopefully, they'll put all the flashy functions at one end of the selector ring. Let's pray they didn't intermix the flashy stuff with the constant levels!


----------



## SilentK (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

i agree surefire is getting a run for its money, but i think they will pull through. They always do


----------



## 270winchester (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



LightJaguar said:


> I think half is a pretty big exaggeration. Also as far as I know the UA2 and the UB2 are not out yet hence the tittle "beating the UA2 and UB2 to market".



if not half, here is a partial list:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193992


[/quote]that's not even counting the incandescent ones.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 17, 2008)

The runtimes and lumens are up!
https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?products_id=483

Seems seriously underdriven... 3.5 hours @ 120 lumens for the 2xCR123 model and 5.25 hours @ 120 lumens for the 3xCR123 one.

Oh, just BTW, took the plunge and ordered an R5 yesterday.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



Trashman said:


> Hopefully, they'll put all the flashy functions at one end of the selector ring. Let's pray they didn't intermix the flashy stuff with the constant levels!



They didn't, at least judging by the photos on fenix-store and the ones in the Dosun R1 review here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186191


----------



## DM51 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*

.270Win, we don't need that huge quote there - you have given the link, and that is sufficient. Could you delete the quote please.


----------



## ampdude (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



DecimusQ said:


> The problem with Mag is that you do get an ugly hole, the E20 may have the ugly doughtnut hole too.




You lose light behind the reflector as well.

I read the other day that the E20 is a Q2. Wow, I can't wait.


----------



## artec540 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



monkeyboy said:


> What I meant was that the UB2 almost certainly won't be able to take 18650, so offering 18650 compatibility might make some people chose this over a UB2.
> 
> If you look at SF's history:
> The first U2's were able to take 18650. Later U2's had a plastic sheath to prevent 18650 from fitting but people managed to remove this so finally, they just made the tube internals narrower. The same is true of the E2L, early models could take 17670 but later models cannot. It seems as though SF really don't want people to use li-ion with their lights.
> I do hope that an aftermarket 18650 tube is possible for the UB2.



If the 18650 and 17670 are so desirable (why are they, by the way?), why would Surefire go out of their way to resist their use? 

It seems that there is an almost infinite number of combinations of batteries, reflectors, LEDs and other light sources, so why would any manufacturer make a model that is essentially a clone of another unless the clone seriously undercuts the price of the other one?


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 17, 2008)

Looking the Dosun pictures in Fenix-Store, it looks like the machining of those lights are awesome!!

Is it my impression, or they have optics too ??


----------



## orcinus (Jun 17, 2008)

Looked like it to me too. But now i'm not so sure - could just be a weird reflection on the reflector.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 17, 2008)

That's definitely a collimator, hence my comment about wanting a beamshot. It'll probably just have the lone hotspot a la Surefire.


----------



## horizonseeker (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



artec540 said:


> If the 18650 and 17670 are so desirable (why are they, by the way?), why would Surefire go out of their way to resist their use?



because surefire also sells batteries and don't want re-chargeables to cut into their profit?


----------



## extremetito (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm a little underwhelmed by the max output of the Dosun lights--stated to be 120 lumens on high. They could have given it a little more oomph, specially the 3XCR123A R6. If the max lumens were around 200 or better, I think they'd sell out immediately. The next version, maybe?


----------



## orcinus (Jun 17, 2008)

StarHalo said:


> That's definitely a collimator, hence my comment about wanting a beamshot. It'll probably just have the lone hotspot a la Surefire.



Well, as i said, one's on its way to me, so we'll know what it looks like in a week or so. Unless someone else gets one sooner or 4sevens posts some additional pics in the store.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 17, 2008)

According to Dosun's site, both R1 and R2 have a collimator, so i guess it's pretty safe to assume R5 and R6 have it too. Wonder how the beam will turn out...

Chao's R1 review+beamshots for reference:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186191


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 17, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Chao's R1 review+beamshots



Wow, that could be the nicest beam I've ever seen from a collimator, very smooth corona and lots of useful spill; hope they're all like that..


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 18, 2008)

If they offer a light that has 18650 compatibility, an SSC P7 and an optic; then they win my business vs. a SF U2B hands down.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 18, 2008)

StarHalo said:


> Wow, that could be the nicest beam I've ever seen from a collimator, very smooth corona and lots of useful spill; hope they're all like that..



Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



yaesumofo said:


> I just don't see how you can compare any of the lights mentioned in the original post to either the UA2 or UB2. The surefire lights are just about the most sophisticated led flashlights ever made. The Dusun???well it just isn't.
> Fenix's attempt at a focus able AA Led light looks promising but again a Surefire competitor? It is not.
> 
> Of course as time marches on more companies will add new features to their lights. focusing isn't actually new It has been around for a vary long time.
> ...


Amen to that!


----------



## orcinus (Jun 18, 2008)

Erm... Who's talking about Fenix?
The topic was (/is) Dosun


----------



## orcinus (Jun 19, 2008)

Some more info appeared on fenix-store:
_*https://www.fenix-store.com/images/R5_flyer.jpg
*_


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 19, 2008)

A Cree emitter and a forward/momentary clicky, this certainly has all the makings of an instant classic..


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 20, 2008)

One likely reason for limiting it to 120 Lumens is in the flyer. Operating temperature range up to 80 degrees C. That's 176 degrees F for those that use F. That is a HOT environment, and for an emitter to survive in that at 1Amp going through it for any decent period of time could be impossible without active cooling in addition to passive heat sinking. this is the same reason Surefire lights don't put out as much as some other brands - longevity and reliability. This actually tells me Dosun is looking to make quality dependable flashlights if that is the reason and the effect of the 120L.


----------



## cat (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes. ....But who are they....who is operating in 80 degrees C? :huh:

It'll stop them being popular here on cpf, that's for sure. 

They're calling it "tactical", and the flyer picture shows someone dressed as a hiker. 80 C is a furnace.  I know what 45 is like, and _that's_ like a furnace.


----------



## csinsc (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Beating the UA2 and UB2 to market*



yaesumofo said:


> I just don't see how you can compare any of the lights mentioned in the original post to either the UA2 or UB2. The surefire lights are just about the most sophisticated led flashlights ever made. The Dusun???well it just isn't.
> Fenix's attempt at a focus able AA Led light looks promising but again a Surefire competitor? It is not.
> 
> Of course as time marches on more companies will add new features to their lights. focusing isn't actually new It has been around for a vary long time.
> ...


 
Dude... the thread is about the DOSUN lights, why bring out the old Fenix vs Surefire issues...?


----------



## orcinus (Jun 20, 2008)

cat said:


> They're calling it "tactical", and the flyer picture shows someone dressed as a hiker.



Ohnoes!!1 That's no black-ops-operative with a shotgun mounted flashlight! Ima gonna cancel my order right away! 

Re: op. temperature - the same could be said about gazillion lumens, you know. I'm not claiming it doesn't seem a bit silly, but... Try putting a flashlight (esp. black one) near a fire and then measure the temperature.


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Jun 20, 2008)

*"Dosun R5 and R6 - beating the UA2 and UB2 to market?"

It looks like they will be available sooner than the Surefire offerings but I don't think of them as a direct competitors to the UA2 and UB2. They are solid looks lights tho.


*


----------



## orcinus (Jun 20, 2008)

They are already available...


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 20, 2008)

Like orcinus said, put it down near a fire...
or on a hot diesel engine when repairing...
or a fireman using it...
there are a thousand reasons people that actually use their flashlight would need it to withstand high temperatures. Some hobby lights can't stand being on too long in cool temperatures, which is perfectly OK for most of us, but some people know they need something better.


cat said:


> Yes. ....But who are they....who is operating in 80 degrees C? :huh:
> 
> It'll stop them being popular here on cpf, that's for sure.
> 
> They're calling it "tactical", and the flyer picture shows someone dressed as a hiker. 80 C is a furnace.  I know what 45 is like, and _that's_ like a furnace.


----------



## jzmtl (Jun 21, 2008)

Kill all the blinky modes and use them to bump lumen range up to 200 and down to 1, and we'll have an instant winner.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 25, 2008)

New shot appeared on Fenix-Store:
https://www.fenix-store.com/images/R5.JPG

Judging by the CR123 batteries in the shot, the R5's dimensions should be around:
16-17 x 4.5 cm
6.3 x 1.8 in


----------



## Thujone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks really nice, just need to hear some reviews...


----------



## half-watt (Jun 25, 2008)

i have the R6; have had it for a few days now. a lot to like about it. plenty to not. a mixed bag, IMO (YMMV).

to get some info fr/those who have used one first-hand, one might want to read MattK's post and other posts, including my several in this Thread:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186191


the Thread starts out with the 2xAA Dosun R1, but then includes comments on the R6 also.

i also have the Dosun H1 headlamp which is written about in yet another Thread if anyone is interested.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 25, 2008)

half-watt said:


> i have the R6; have had it for a few days now. a lot to like about it. plenty to not. a mixed bag, IMO (YMMV).
> 
> to get some info fr/those who have used one first-hand, one might want to read MattK's post and other posts, including my several in this Thread:
> 
> ...


That's a shame...


----------



## half-watt (Jun 25, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That's a shame...




yes, it is a shame (or is that a sham?). the light's fit & finish is really quite good. it both looks good and feels good in the hand when using it (just the right amount of "heft" in a light of this type).

however, one normally uses a light not b/c it looks good or feels good, but b/c it's bright and/or sometimes also has an excellent burn-time.

as far as brightness goes, the R6 (and i'm guessin' the R5 and R1) really falls flat on its bezel in this area.

as i mentioned in that other Thread,...

how a Ra Twisty-100-Tw on its default MEDIUM setting of 17lm could be brighter than my particular R6 on its claimed 48lm setting is beyond me. again, as stated elsewhere, the Muyshondt Nautilus and the Twisty on their respective 107lm and 100lm settings are so easily noticeably brighter than the R6 on its 120lm setting (since it's so easy to see the diff, i'm guessin' that they are ~50% brighter than the R6 with all three lights on their highest o.p. settings). so, is Dosun inflating their lumen numbers, or are the other two grossly underestimating/understating their lumen o.p.? or, is it a little of both?

however, having finished burning a set of 3 cells through the R6 just a couple of days ago, my impression (even though i didn't pay careful attention to timing of use on the various o.p. settings) is that it burned for a decent period of time. one would hope that this impression is accurate given the anemic light o.p. of my particular R6. i used all of the settings at different times over the course of a few days. so, it's not possible for me to even guesstimate how long it burned for. i hope by next month to have acquired a logging light meter and can then start to do burn-time testing on some lights, the R6 being one of them.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 25, 2008)

Aw, damn... 

I was hoping it to turn out a reliable, well designed and built light. With a good runtime compensating for underwhelming output. But the way it was portrayed, sounds like a disaster all-over.


----------



## half-watt (Jun 26, 2008)

Orcinus, 

i think that the burn-time might actually, from a performance standpoint, be the R6's one redeeming factor. 

i certainly am not disppointed in my initial burn-time experience. however, i didn't pay close att'n to the modes selected or the time spent in each one. 

so, please consider the jury out until i can purchase the logging light meter on my next CC billing cycle and burn through some cells in the R6.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the info...

My R5's already on its way (has been for a few weeks), so, unfortunately, it's too late to influence my decision. A beamshot and/or run-time wold be nice, however 

... so thanks for your efforts (past and future) in reviewing this light.


----------



## scaredofthedark (Jun 27, 2008)

the only thing this light seems to be missing then is the focusable beam....
pending analysis of the runtime.
it's awesome that it's taking rechargebles though!!!

but higher output would've been a bit more desirable, maybe warm tint? guess im asking for too much


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 27, 2008)

Well good to know. Thanks for the link to MattK's analysis.


----------



## half-watt (Jun 27, 2008)

scaredofthedark said:


> but higher output would've been a bit more desirable, maybe warm tint? guess im asking for too much



agreed on the higher o.p. my R6 is anemic at best.

it is, IMO, a warm tint. mine reminds me of a Luxeon Rebel in tint - definitely not a cool tint, but its tint is "cool", so to speak (if you get my intended meaning).

no, i, for one, don't think that you're asking too much. at this point, the bar is set high. IMO, no sense for a new Mfr. introducing a new light that doesn't reach or clear the bar in some of the most impt. areas, e.g. brightness.

IMO, if the design is not going to be fresh and new (e.g. ZebraLight is a very good example of "thinking outside of the box", IMO), then the light must either be inexpensive (Dosun is NOT inexpensive), or a "class" leader in some aspect of performance or features. 

Dosun's strong points seem to be construction and its one "special" feature, viz. the selector ring. However, even here, all those "fluff" modes on the ring (which, BTW, outnumber the normal o.p. levels) which will almost never be used (maybe, at most 5% of the time??? but even that guesstimate is probably high) - those modes might sell the light to some, but most of those will realize soon enough that those modes are NOT reason enough to own one or both of these lights.

other than its lack of brightness, my particular R6 appears otherwise to be a fine light. next month when i can measure its precise burn-time, it might(???) actually turn out to excel in another area besides construction (i.e. fit and finish). but, that's a Post for another time...


----------



## orcinus (Jul 2, 2008)

*First impressions *moved to LED Flashlights...


----------

